# Media  > Creator Showcase >  I just quit Facebook and stop asking my friends and family for help

## ashingtray

Hi, my name is Chin Yew, I am an indie-underground-alternative comic artist from Malaysia, and I've been one since I was a kid, and have been making and self-published various comics of my own. 6 years ago, unhappy with my success, I stopped drawing, and travelled around the world. Since returning to Malaysia last year, I discovered Patreon and realized now there is a possibility for me to be financially free in making comics and has gotten back in making comics ever since on a daily basis.
PATREON.jpg

I've tried asking for my friends and families for support via Facebook, and sadly, only found few that is willing to support my comic endeavors. Since then, I've decided to quit Facebook and have tried various methods of finding people to crowdfund my Patreon page. I've found some success by renting booths at conventions and bazaars to promote my comics and my Patreon site.

To date, I've got 63 patrons, USD198, although not much, I'm still pretty satisfy, and hopefully one day, I'll be financially free to devote myself fully in making comics.

If you are interested, here's my page: www.patreon.com/chinyew

I've also have produced a limited edition, not for sale, only available FREE for the first 100 patrons only, a new graphic novel titled "2-GHOST". 

http://www.vimeo.com/chinyew/2-ghost

So here I am, hoping to seek for more support within my comics community, for a mere dollar per month, I will send you daily comic strips of my life struggle as an artist in Malaysia.

From time to time, I'll keep this thread alive by posting more comic strips. I hope I've not broken any rules of this forum.

Thank you all for reading and look forward hearing from you all.



Peace and be well,

Chin Yew

----------


## ashingtray

page_03 copy.jpg

Some of the pages from "2-ghost"

----------


## ashingtray

page_04 copy.jpg

More pages from "2-ghost"

----------


## ashingtray

page_05 copy.jpg

More pages!

----------


## ashingtray

page_05a copy.jpg

More!!!

----------


## ashingtray

page_06 copy.jpg
subscribe for more today: www.patreon.com/chinyew

----------


## ashingtray

page_06a copy.jpg

Subscribe today for a dollar, you'll get daily comics from me: www.patreon.com/chinyew

----------


## ashingtray

page_07 copy.jpg

No comment guys?

----------


## ashingtray

Thanks,

*Chin Yew*

----------


## ashingtray

Sometimes it only takes one encouragement for a person to continue striving. Thank you.

-chinyew

----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray

Sometimes it only takes one encouragement for a person to continue striving. Thank you.

-chinyew

----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## DreamFury

:d lol!!!!

----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray

I'm telling my life stories at my Patreon page. For a dollar I'll send you a new comic page everyday.

----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------


## ashingtray



----------

